# Resources > Education Center > Lucid Dreaming Book Project >  >  Cover brainstorming

## Sugarglider11

I know the cover isnt the most important part of the book, but I think we need some ideas. so far the only idea we have is an eye with a person in the midle doing something, like looking into a dream. Please give us your ideas and thoughts. ::D:

----------


## Kromoh

sugarglider, you banner thing gave me the great idea of a flying man, amidst a surreal scenario. Of couse, that would only be the central pic: we could add the title in a cool font just below that pic. I vote for a blue background.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Whenever I assosiate lucid dreaming I picture, of course, a surreal scenario, but of a more dark overtone. [flying over a city and night,etc] Blue's probobly best though.

----------


## Kromoh

Gestalt, just as a note, we must watch out with dark tones: we don't want to represent a nightmar in the pic. But apart from that, I agree, nighttime is the best option.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

We could make it _similar_ to the DV banner (though I am under the impression that most of us would want to change it).  :tongue2:  Would be cool for a couple of reasons.

Personally I would stay away from having a figure of a person on the cover just because it takes away some of the mystery.

Sorry. Am I allowed to post here? What is this new forum section we have here and why didn't I know about it.  :tongue2:

----------


## Sugarglider11

of course your allowed to post here, anyone is, we need as much help as we can ge. You probably didnt know about it because it was created only a few days ago for the lucid dreaming book project. I thought about making it the banner, but the banner may change, so it wouldn't work out.

----------


## Jeff777

> sugarglider, you banner thing gave me the great idea of a flying man, amidst a surreal scenario. Of couse, that would only be the central pic: we could add the title in a cool font just below that pic. I vote for a blue background.



I agree.





> We could make it _similar_ to the DV banner (though I am under the impression that most of us would want to change it).  Would be cool for a couple of reasons.
> 
> Personally I would stay away from having a figure of a person on the cover just because it takes away some of the mystery.
> 
> Sorry. Am I allowed to post here? What is this new forum section we have here and why didn't I know about it.



I totally agree...that's what i've been saying all along.

----------


## Kromoh

I believe that, even if the banner is changed, the one we have now it just awesome. Not sure we are allowed to use it though. Who made it anyway?

----------


## arby

Oooo, full forum for you guys. nice. Anyways, I'm gonna try to help without spreading disater again... XD

Don't many publishers provide the covers for books they publish? Depending on publisher there may not be a choice.

But for actual cover ideas, I like the idea of darkness and blue tends to be a must-have when talking about dreaming. A dark scene doesn't have to look nightmarish either. With nice lighting, it can actually look really nice.

A nice scene - in my mind - is a simple path in the night lit by small street lamps it goes straight into the book and fades away after a while. I like the idea of being nice n' mesterious n' inviting

----------


## Sugarglider11

I got an idea, dont know if its good though. make a person with his hands out and make the sun and moon in his hands.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Mmm.  ::?:  Still don't like the idea of any human/human parts on the cover. It just takes away from the imagination. I like the idea of a street going off into the cover like arby said, however that has been done many times and ours would have to stand out.  :smiley:

----------


## Jeff777

> Mmm.  Still don't like the idea of any human/human parts on the cover. It just takes away from the imagination. I like the idea of a street going off into the cover like arby said, however that has been done many times and ours would have to stand out.



Listen to Mes -_-;  NO humans in the picture.  THAT'S what i've been saying all along.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Listen to Mes -_-;  NO humans in the picture.  THAT'S what i've been saying all along.



Hehe yaaaaay.  :boogie:

----------


## Kromoh

Your wish is my command, Mes  ::D:

----------


## Amethyst Star

What about some sort of gateway or archway where when you look thorugh it you see some sort of dream scene?  It could even be a kind of wrap-around cover where the design extends from the front to the back cover.  Or you can make it so that the majority of the design is on the back cover...  Just a thought.

----------


## Sugarglider11

ame, its allready been done in a lucid dreaming book

----------


## Jeff777

> What about some sort of gateway or archway where when you look thorugh it you see some sort of dream scene?  It could even be a kind of wrap-around cover where the design extends from the front to the back cover.  Or you can make it so that the majority of the design is on the back cover...  Just a thought.



I think that's a great idea Ame's.   :smiley:   The layout isn't original but that's why we have so many creative minds on board this project.

----------


## TeaSea

I have made a design, very basic but it's a start. Please give me ideas for the name, design, the big space, the blurb etc.



Thanks, and bear in mind, this is my second draft.

EDIT:

Have made a second version, whole new idea, but the host makes it look purple, when in photoshop it looks blue. Any help?

Anyway, here it is :

----------


## Kromoh

wet, try to reduce the quality of the image when saving.. it usually works: the Internet cannot support all colours, you see (hence the hexadecimal standard).

I like your two covers, yeah.. but just as a suggestion, yo ucould include the moon in the blue one. I believe the moon is really simbolistic in LDing. But that is up to yourself. Maybe sugarglider could help you with that.

----------


## TeaSea

> wet, try to reduce the quality of the image when saving.. it usually works: the Internet cannot support all colours, you see (hence the hexadecimal standard).
> 
> I like your two covers, yeah.. but just as a suggestion, yo ucould include the moon in the blue one. I believe the moon is really simbolistic in LDing. But that is up to yourself. Maybe sugarglider could help you with that.




OK. Thanks for your comment, and I will try putting the moon in. I was also wondering if anyone has a HIGH resolution image of the top banner, preferably without text, as the one I have used is slightly pixelated.

----------


## TeaSea

Here is the newest cover design. I have fixed the colour issue, and this is getting closer to how I envisaged it. Please keep on with suggestions.



Hope you like it!

----------


## Kromoh

wet, I really like the black background. It's way better then I imagined.

I don't know if anyone has a high-resolution version of the banner. You could try to pm Seeker about it, though.

----------


## TeaSea

Here is a back cover, using a blurb based on the intro, just adjusted.

----------


## Sugarglider11

wet, I really like this one http://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dvbook2oo8.gif I think you should do something with the face a little or put something like an eye in the middle, another thing I would suggest is to make the banner part a little sharper, and on the back cover maybe use dreamviews moon.

----------


## Bisch

What about a cover where the front is from one perspective and the back is from another. For example if the front was the DV picture with the guy walking away from the viewer accross the bridge, and the back cover was a picture of the guy walking over the bridge toward us away from something crazy behind him.  I liked the eye idea, what if the front was a picture of an eye, where in the pupil you could see like a dreamscape I guess you would call it, and the back cover was a from a perspective from inside the dream.

----------


## Kromoh

I had a similar idea to Bisch's previously. It was concerning something on the covers that represented "a portal to the dreamworld". Opening the book would mean entering the dream. But I had no furher ideas so it just died out.

----------


## Bisch

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...%3Den%26sa%3DN

found this on the internet, what i was thinking was something similar to this, maybe less red in the eye a larger pupil and in the pupil show like a galaxy, lots of things could go here that would look good.

----------


## Bisch

i know there are a bunch of real good artists on this site, maybe putting a sticky in the art part of the forum will get some good ideas. If you guys need help with anything, let me know and ill do what I can.

----------


## TeaSea

> wet, I really like this one http://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dvbook2oo8.gif I think you should do something with the face a little or put something like an eye in the middle, another thing I would suggest is to make the banner part a little sharper, and on the back cover maybe use dreamviews moon.



Try checking the more recent ones I've made, especially the ones with the moon. The one you mentioned is an older one, which looks purple and has no moon.

----------


## Sugarglider11

I like that one better, the black just doesnt look right, and you should add a diferent image at the bottom instead of that face. I also think the black would make lucid dreaming look like a nightmare.

----------


## Mr. Pig

Sorry for bumping this, but is the cover done yet?  I just found out about this project.

----------

